# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Difference between flourite and flourite red



## jeff123 (Dec 2, 2003)

Is there any (other than color)?


----------



## jeff123 (Dec 2, 2003)

Is there any (other than color)?


----------



## Jared Bozeman (Nov 21, 2005)

as far as i know, they are the same.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Unless Seachem has changed their process recently Flourite Red is much dustier and harder to clean than regular Flourite.

Roger Miller

------------
_"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein_


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Totally agree! If getting F Red then you have to be super discrete when it comes to adding water. And even then it still was very dusty, at least in my case. F regular was much easier to handle.


----------



## jeff123 (Dec 2, 2003)

Agree about the dustiness. I rinsed each bag 8-10 times and saw no difference in the mud that was produced from the dust. Haven’t filled the tank yet…that should be fun.

The reason I asked was that my LFS near my house has Flourite for 24.99/bag and my LFS near work has Flourite Red for 9.99/bag. I was just worried that I made a mistake in getting the F. Red.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

If it's a better deal, then go for it. I am simply shocked and glad at the same time that there is such a BIG price range over these products. Some store here in Houston carry Eco-complete for $20 while others sell for as high as $25. Petsmart and other American lfs sell Seachem substrates at $25, while other lfs sell them for less than that. Still, I think rinsing is worth it when it comes to saving me money, haha; in your case, alot!

$25 and $10??? Wow, that IS a BIG diff!!!

Paul


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Here is a hint to help with the rinsing. Go to the BORG and get a paint filter than fits over a 5 gallon bucket. Pour about a quarter of a bag of Flourite into the filter and rinse it in there. The paint filter keeps most of the fines and allows you to rinse the dust away.










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.

See my planted tank FAQ at http://members.dsl-only.net/~rex/


----------

